# Barajas Airport and Incoming Pets



## whitenoiz (Sep 18, 2012)

I am asking this on behalf of someone who is importing a puppy into Spain, port of entry Madrid Barajas Airport.

He asks the question Does anyone know about collecting unaccompanied pets. 

The pup is coming in from the Czech republic. Its my guess that the airline concerned will either be Iberia or CSA and that the animal will be directed to the Terminal de Carga in much the same way as it would at Heathrow or Gatwick.

With all of Spains problems concerning stray dogs and abandonados it p**s me off that someone is buying from a breeder but the pup didn't ask to be brought into this world and deserves a trouble free entry... 

Can anyone help?


----------



## Trubrit (Nov 24, 2010)

The are English speakers at Barajas customer services so it is probably best if you give them a call.


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

I brought my little Scottie from Mexico to Barajas last July and kept worrying about her all the way. When I got to the carousel for my flight I asked someone where I could find my pooch and she said oh it will come on the carousel and indeed, first off was my pooch, wagging her tail, Not bad for an eleven hour flight. By the way, I had all her papers ready but nobody could have cared less. Quite amazing.


----------



## whitenoiz (Sep 18, 2012)

Good result, Justina! Could be however that it was because you were on the same flight. To the best of my knowledge this little one is coming in unaccompanied and might even be on a cargo flight. I know that generally when the rehoming agencies in Spain export animals to other EU airports they normally have some sort of volunteer guardian angel with them, someone who would be making the flight anyway. Will just have to wait until the guy gets back to me with more details...


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks for a quick reply and yes, some airlines want someone to accompany the pooch but before I came here I googled in something like dogs alone, can't really remember but there is an American woman who seemed to collect pooches etc. which in my case wasn't necessary but if you keep googling you may come up with something.


----------



## whitenoiz (Sep 18, 2012)

The guy that first put forward the question wants to go to Barajas to pick up the puppy himself... but as I said to him until he has the flight details he cant really do anything! Once he knows which airline is handling the transport, he can find out who the handling agent for that airline is and talk to them directly. 
Would have been so much easier (and better) if he had decided to rehome an abandonado pup through one of the rescue organisations here in Spain rather than line the pockets of a breeder. Just my two cents worth...


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

Yes, I agree cos it sounds like madness when one can find every type of dog here in Spain. And like you I would prefer to find a homeless pooch, although mine was a real moment of weakness some eight years ago.


----------



## whitenoiz (Sep 18, 2012)

Justina... We have two that we brought with us by road from England, a male Saluki and a female Grehound x Saluki (both of them UK Rescues) plus four Spanish street dogs (3 Podencos and a Pointer cross) callously abandoned by hunters. Four others that we raised from pups now have new homes in the UK, thanks to a lot of help from various rehoming agencies in Granada and on the Costa Blanca... it's a never ending battle and it It so easily becomes a case of 'theres always room for one more...' which is why I get so p**d off when I see people buying from breeders over here. 

This is my current lot... the greyhound is hiding...


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Unless he is sure, the guy may find that he has been ripped off and the dog he is expecting is either NOT what he is expecting or doesn't even exist in the first place. So much easier to rehome, here, a dog that is used to the climate, has been genuinely treated for all his jabs and properly and legally chipped.


----------



## whitenoiz (Sep 18, 2012)

baldilocks... totally agree...


----------

